# No 2nd gear sometimes



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

I had something strange happen yesterday during my last session on track. Coming down the back straight, I'd hard brake to prepare for a decreasing radius left turn. Just before turn in, I'd try to downshift to 2nd from either 3rd or 4th depending on speed. On two back to back occasions, it was as though 2nd gear was locked out. I could not engage the gear. I tried double clutching to no avail. I wound up leaving it in 3rd. Then on the next straight, I was able to go from 3rd to 2nd without issue. Has anyone had this happen to them where maybe due to speed or some other condition, the car won't let you shift to a certain gear? The ride home was fine and I haven't had it happen again.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

On rare occaasions, my car won't go 1st to 2nd. :dunno:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Are you coming out of a corner with excessive G-force? Maybe the transmission shifted and the gear gates were mis-aligned?


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *Are you coming out of a corner with excessive G-force? Maybe the transmission shifted and the gear gates were mis-aligned? *


I am coming thru a kink into a straight (~100mph) then hard braking for the left (~35mph). It is right before the left that it won't let me go to 2nd.

In the map, the section I'm referring to is from turn 9 down to 11 if that helps any...

EDIT - I realize that as I improve, I probably will be able to carry enough speed thru these corners that I won't need to shift to 2nd, but I'm still curious about this issue.


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

Like Nick, at times I have difficulty getting into 2nd from 1st. However, I never had any issues up/downshifting into any gear on the track. 

Originally I was thinking the same thing as Hack...


----------



## Faheem Daddy (Oct 7, 2002)

I somtimes have a problem getting into 2nd gear on my 325Ci too...any explanations for this?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

No idea. My old E36 did this, as well, though.
I've always filed it under "annoying, normal."


----------

